# crosman 760



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

i need some advice here...

my buddy is coming over next weekend for some air gun hunting.....im using my gamo young hunter but he's using my back up which is the crosman 760 do you think it has what it takes to drop a squirrel or no?

im using beemen gold coated hollow tip pellets in .177 cal


----------



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

If you can hit his head


----------



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

but im talkiing range and stuff...i believe that the fps is like 625


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Head shots at no more than thirty feet with the 760.


----------



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

thanks cleankill47


----------



## RM422 (Jan 20, 2005)

The 760 at maximum pumps which is 10 will cleanly take squirrels with a head shot out to 30 yards no problem.


----------



## sportytj (Mar 29, 2006)

Walmarts powerline 1000 or gamo shadow 1000 has much more dangerous power. Now you wouldnt want anyone to get hit by a pellet with this kind of power could kill. Slavia 631 is an interesting gun for accuracy gunbroker.com has them but ill underpowered like crosman. Sheridan guns hit like a freight train older ones with old style pellets where stated as armor piercing .20cal. But you gotta pump them up thats why the newer breaker barrels are a steal.


----------



## RM422 (Jan 20, 2005)

With a good lube and tune my CZ631 is shooting 630fps and my CZ620 is shooting about 700fps. Both definitaley capable of take out a raccoon.


----------



## Sniper_911 (Apr 1, 2006)

i got a winchester break barrel .177 and i dropped a 13 pound racoon from 39 yards out of a tree 2 days ago with a head shot through the ear. i used gamo magnum oitned pellets on a grey squirrel and i shot through tyhe front of his chest and came out the left ribs. it completeley shredded his chest cavity. i think that is a good rifle. i never missed on my first shot, or had to use 2 shots to kill.


----------

